# Florida fishing in May



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Different gear is a good point...

Getting a charter for one day and then renting a boat after that is always a good way to go too..


----------



## duckman#1 (Sep 22, 2002)

I fish down in the Sarasota/Clearwater area a couple times a year. I will be going to the Florida keys in 2 weeks then driving to Fort Myers and fishing at each place. I bought a groupon deal for a 17' boston whaler in St. Pete area for 8 hrs for only $100 so I'll be going after some shark this time, but will target all kinds of fish since I'll have my own boat to go where I want. If you need rods, many places will rent them out.Don't forget to fish at night! It can be some good action at night.Gator Jims Tackle in St. Pete is run by a couple tournament shark fisherman and will tell you exactly where to go and how to get hooked into some sharks.


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

Radar420 said:


> Here's a pretty decent forum dedicated to that area. You should be able to find some more info over there on what's biting and where the closer you get to your trip:
> 
> http://www.floridasportsman.com/regions/west-central/


I had to look it up but that is the forum I joined 2 years ago when I was planning a trip. I was all set to go and ran into some health issues and had to cancel. Had a guy who offered to take me fishing, just chip in on some expenses.


----------

